# Shopping cart help



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok basically, ive looked through a couple of shopping cart providers and sites, and the big prices scare me because my business is just starting and running on a fairly low budget, so I wanted to ask if anyone knows the cheapest shopping cart/ site design program out there, maybe even free

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## teds247 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think drupal/ubercart are the easiest combo for setting up shopping


----------



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

ok question about the answer, which versions of both do i install?, and are they both for free? cause if so that would be amazing, at least when i looked at them there wee no prices listed.

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## teds247 (Apr 13, 2009)

Drupal and Ubercart are both free, Ubercart takes a percentage of your sales for credit card / E commerce fees. Newest version of Drupal is 6.12 and Ubercart is 2.0-rc2. Will take a it of php knowledge and some getting used to the Drupal framework, but there is plenty of online documentation to help you learn to use it available on forums.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Cubecart is by far my favorite cart - very powerful, great aftermarket add-on community and works right out of the box...and free. I can't list them here because of the rules but if you PM me I'll send you a couple of links to sites I've done with cubecart so you can see how it works.


----------



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

oh well i looked on cubecart and it said that you had to pay like 200 dollars


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Only for version 4. Version 3 is completely free and is what I've been using for 3 years. Version 4 is nice but not necessary.


----------



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

ok so basically what i need is a domain, and is cubecart a website design tool too or just a shopping cart application?

thank you!!!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Cubecart is a full ecommerce solution. Like I said, I'll be glad to show you what kind of sites can be built with it.


----------



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

ok im having real trouble with this program, i went to this website that told me to download the latest update, which i did, im having trouble figuring out what to do with it though, because i tried opening some stuff and nothing is working.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

As with any cart software (and really any modern website), you need a basic understanding of how to set up a MySQL database and upload files to a server. If you don't, you will need to find someone to set it up for you.


----------

